# Mazuri?



## Ben02 (Aug 18, 2019)

Does this Mazuri packaging look legit and appropriate for torts?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 18, 2019)

Yes
But it doesn't specify if it is the 5M21 formula or the newer (and seldom eaten L.S.)
That is how the bags in the U.S. used to appear.


----------



## Ben02 (Aug 18, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes
> But it doesn't specify if it is the 5M21 formula or the newer (and seldom eaten L.S.)
> That is how the bags in the U.S. used to appear.


I buy nutrazu which is the European version but it’s a tad more expensive. Why is the newer version less eaten by torts?


----------



## Tom (Aug 18, 2019)

Ben02 said:


> Why is the newer version less eaten by torts?


Presumably, taste and smell. And it also doesn't get soft when soaked, so smaller tortoises can't eat it.


----------



## Ben02 (Aug 18, 2019)

Tom said:


> Presumably, taste and smell. And it also doesn't get soft when soaked, so smaller tortoises can't eat it.


Ahh ok, I may purchase some to test whether it goes soft in water.


----------



## Tom (Aug 18, 2019)

Ben02 said:


> Ahh ok, I may purchase some to test whether it goes soft in water.


The early version that I tested did not soften up in water even when I left it over night. Hot water didn't work either. Some people at that point were putting it into a blender to get the pieces small enough for smaller tortoise species and babies. I just gave up on it and stuck to the original Mazuri. I have heard that the newer version of the LS does get a little softer in wanter now. If you test it, come back and share what you discover.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Aug 18, 2019)

That is terrifying that a food nugget would not soften even in hot water


----------



## Tom (Aug 18, 2019)

Blackdog1714 said:


> That is terrifying that a food nugget would not soften even in hot water


After using the original one with such success, I was initially excited about the "new" type with "better" ingredients. Imagine my disappointment when I tried to squeeze the little Mazuri LS nugget between my thumb and forefinger after a couple of hours of soaking. I thought: "What were they thinking?"


----------



## Ben02 (Aug 18, 2019)

Tom said:


> The early version that I tested did not soften up in water even when I left it over night. Hot water didn't work either. Some people at that point were putting it into a blender to get the pieces small enough for smaller tortoise species and babies. I just gave up on it and stuck to the original Mazuri. I have heard that the newer version of the LS does get a little softer in wanter now. If you test it, come back and share what you discover.


Will do, I shall order a box now.


----------



## Ben02 (Aug 18, 2019)

Tom said:


> After using the original one with such success, I was initially excited about the "new" type with "better" ingredients. Imagine my disappointment when I tried to squeeze the little Mazuri LS nugget between my thumb and forefinger after a couple of hours of soaking. I thought: "What were they thinking?"


Unless your a big sulcata who can inhale the pellets then the LS type doesn’t sound suitable. There is no way a hatchling could take a bite of that


----------



## Tom (Aug 18, 2019)

Ben02 said:


> Unless your a big sulcata who can inhale the pellets then the LS type doesn’t sound suitable. There is no way a hatchling could take a bite of that


I soaked a whole bunch of regular Mazuri and then I mixed handfuls of LS into the mush. Doing it this way, my adults sulcatas ate the LS with no problem. Outside of that, none of my tortoises would eat it, even after repeated attempts and multiple introduction strategies. Its a good food on paper, but the original one works better in my experience.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Aug 18, 2019)

There is two different size LS pellets.

The one on the left is the original size and the one on the right is the mini pellets, and the mini is small enough for just about any hatchling to eat. I use both the original mazuri and the LS. Older tortoises are harder to get to eat the LS but never had a problem getting a youngster to eat both types. What I do with the larger LS pellets is crush the dry pellets using pliers one pellet at a time and just mixing it with other food items whether wet or dry. in time they will eat them separately from the other food items.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 18, 2019)

Tom said:


> After using the original one with such success, I was initially excited about the "new" type with "better" ingredients. Imagine my disappointment when I tried to squeeze the little Mazuri LS nugget between my thumb and forefinger after a couple of hours of soaking. I thought: "What were they thinking?"


Reminiscent of the "new" Coke.


----------



## Redfool (Aug 19, 2019)

The original 5M21 I believe is more versatile. I soak it in a shallow tray with just a little water and serve it to my adult RFs “Al Dente”. I believe the semi hard center helps keep their beaks in shape while making it easier for them to swallow. The sluff from the bottom of the bag can also be added to soak water and sprinkled on hatchlings greens. I’ve only bought it in the 25lb bags from my local feed and seed store. I don’t know if it’s available in a smaller amount.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 19, 2019)

Redfool said:


> The original 5M21 I believe is more versatile. I soak it in a shallow tray with just a little water and serve it to my adult RFs “Al Dente”. I believe the semi hard center helps keep their beaks in shape while making it easier for them to swallow. The sluff from the bottom of the bag can also be added to soak water and sprinkled on hatchlings greens. I’ve only bought it in the 25lb bags from my local feed and seed store. I don’t know if it’s available in a smaller amount.


Many sellers break down and sell smaller bags of it.
But itsi not sold by Mazuri/Purina like that.


----------



## MPappagallo (Aug 21, 2019)

Tom said:


> The early version that I tested did not soften up in water even when I left it over night. Hot water didn't work either. Some people at that point were putting it into a blender to get the pieces small enough for smaller tortoise species and babies. I just gave up on it and stuck to the original Mazuri. I have heard that the newer version of the LS does get a little softer in wanter now. If you test it, come back and share what you discover.


I bought the LS version recently because that was all that was available at my local store. It does get somewhat soft in warm water after a few minutes, but still retains the pellet shape. I mushed it up by hand and offered it to my torties...and none of them will touch it. I have tried offering it multiple times, and not one of them seems to have any interest in it at all. I have two hatchling sulcatas, an adult redfoot and an adult Russian.


----------



## Tom (Aug 21, 2019)

MPappagallo said:


> I bought the LS version recently because that was all that was available at my local store. It does get somewhat soft in warm water after a few minutes, but still retains the pellet shape. I mushed it up by hand and offered it to my torties...and none of them will touch it. I have tried offering it multiple times, and not one of them seems to have any interest in it at all. I have two hatchling sulcatas, an adult redfoot and an adult Russian.


I've heard that it does get softer now, as opposed to early versions. That is good news. Sometimes it sound like I'm opposed to the LS version. I'm not. Its a good food, but most tortoises don't care for it initially and I just have enough other good things to feed to them instead.

I find that tortoises are reluctant to try just about any new food and a lengthy introduction process is usually needed. Some tortoises take to regular Mazuri quickly, but most foods take time. My Russian babies loved the zoo med grassland food when I soaked it and smooshed it all over other greens, but it took them two months to get used to it and they wouldn't touch it at first. After two or three months they came to really like it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 21, 2019)

MPappagallo said:


> I bought the LS version recently because that was all that was available at my local store. It does get somewhat soft in warm water after a few minutes, but still retains the pellet shape. I mushed it up by hand and offered it to my torties...and none of them will touch it. I have tried offering it multiple times, and not one of them seems to have any interest in it at all. I have two hatchling sulcatas, an adult redfoot and an adult Russian.


Yep
Sounds about right.


----------



## MPappagallo (Aug 21, 2019)

Tom said:


> I've heard that it does get softer now, as opposed to early versions. That is good news. Sometimes it sound like I'm opposed to the LS version. I'm not. Its a good food, but most tortoises don't care for it initially and I just have enough other good things to feed to them instead.
> 
> I find that tortoises are reluctant to try just about any new food and a lengthy introduction process is usually needed. Some tortoises take to regular Mazuri quickly, but most foods take time. My Russian babies loved the zoo med grassland food when I soaked it and smooshed it all over other greens, but it took them two months to get used to it and they wouldn't touch it at first. After two or three months they came to really like it.


I bought the bag of LS version in anticipation of getting my first torties.....I was trying to be super prepared ahead of time.. LOL After offering it fairly regularly for a couple of months with no success, I pretty much just put it up in the cabinet and gave up. Luckily, I have tons of weeds, grass, hibiscus and cactus pads available.....so I haven't been too worried about the Mazuri. I honestly think I am going to take it to the small pond behind our house and toss it out a bit at a time. I am thinking the wild fish and turtles would probably love it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 21, 2019)

MPappagallo said:


> I bought the bag of LS version in anticipation of getting my first torties.....I was trying to be super prepared ahead of time.. LOL After offering it fairly regularly for a couple of months with no success, I pretty much just put it up in the cabinet and gave up. Luckily, I have tons of weeds, grass, hibiscus and cactus pads available.....so I haven't been too worried about the Mazuri. I honestly think I am going to take it to the small pond behind our house and toss it out a bit at a time. I am thinking the wild fish and turtles would probably love it.


It'd sure be funny if they left it alone too!


----------



## MPappagallo (Aug 21, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> It'd sure be funny if they left it alone too!


That would be hilarious! It sure wouldn't be a good advertisement for LS version! LOL


----------



## Mbchs (Aug 23, 2019)

My Leopard tort loves Mazuri LS but it is usually in a pile with weeds, grasses, and hibiscus flowers. We order a big bag directly from Mazuri.


----------



## Ben02 (Aug 23, 2019)

Tom said:


> The early version that I tested did not soften up in water even when I left it over night. Hot water didn't work either. Some people at that point were putting it into a blender to get the pieces small enough for smaller tortoise species and babies. I just gave up on it and stuck to the original Mazuri. I have heard that the newer version of the LS does get a little softer in wanter now. If you test it, come back and share what you discover.


I’m happy to say that the pellets softened in seconds and my tortoise like it!


----------



## FrankiesMom (Aug 24, 2019)

Mbchs said:


> My Leopard tort loves Mazuri LS but it is usually in a pile with weeds, grasses, and hibiscus flowers. We order a big bag directly from Mazuri.


My 7 month old leopard wouldn't eat it at first and after several attempts, he now loves it and will eat that over other food so I have to shake things up and not always offer it...although does anyone know if its something he can have daily?


----------



## Kez (Aug 24, 2019)

Brought some Mazuri last week from eBay after reading about it this forum. Unsure what kind as it didn’t say. My Mesopotamia tortoise seems to like it but prefers it in a pile on its own. The cat, who is a bit of a weirdo also seems to like it. I don’t think it would actually be good for a cat so attempt not to let her get any, so does the tortoise lol.


----------



## Ben02 (Aug 24, 2019)

FrankiesMom said:


> My 7 month old leopard wouldn't eat it at first and after several attempts, he now loves it and will eat that over other food so I have to shake things up and not always offer it...although does anyone know if its something he can have daily?


I wouldn’t feed it everyday, even though it’s a good food it can be very addictive. I feed it twice a week.


----------

